# etiquette



## GSURugger (Sep 25, 2014)

Copied/pasted from DU
- Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.

- Quit calling when ducks are working another hunter’s spread. If he has their attention, let him have them.

- Don’t be a sky-buster. Avoid taking shots that are at marginal range. Sky-busting is unsporting, and it results in too many cripples that aren’t recovered.

- Don’t block boat ramps or parking areas any longer than necessary. Be ready to launch with all your gear loaded in, plug installed and straps undone when it’s your turn to launch.  

- Be respectful of hunters in boats with less horsepower than you have. When passing another boat, ease around it with as little wake as possible. Don’t shine a spotlight in another boat driver’s eyes.

- Don’t violate a friend’s trust. If he takes you to a secret spot on a public area, don’t go back there without his knowledge or permission. And never take others there.

- Remember that the Golden Rule certainly applies to hunting on public areas. In all regards, treat others as you would like to be treated. Such respectful behavior will translate into better hunting and greater pleasures for all who must share an area.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well that takes the fun out of everything.......


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 25, 2014)

If I gotta go by those rules I'm not gonna go......


----------



## wray912 (Sep 25, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Copied/pasted from DU
> - Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.
> 
> - Quit calling when ducks are working another hunter’s spread. If he has their attention, let him have them.
> ...


this doesnt always mean slow down i hate it when were set up or fishin or giggin or whatever and somebody "eases by us" on half plane and sends a tidal wave into the boat


----------



## Silvereyes (Sep 25, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Copied/pasted from DU
> - Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.
> 
> - Quit calling when ducks are working another hunter’s spread. If he has their attention, let him have them.
> ...



Fast and on plane = less annoying. I had someone slow down and send a wave that almost filled my waders up on the river.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a good thread. I have seen alot of folks that just do not get it and they do not  care. We have hunters and we have killers now a days. We have had them for ever but now it seems to be worse. I know my storys get old sometimes but I try to let folks know that the sport has a history. We are  part of that history and when hunting comes under attack it is because folks do not show respect and act in the wrong manner. To be a duck hunter you got to be tuff. We are in a very hard sport allot of times we wade swamps / flooded timber in the dark or we cross large bodys water in the dark. We fight ruff seas ,bad weather and are as a bunch 10 times harder than any deer hunter. If you duck hunt and are a real duck hunter you did not get it from some TV show. It is in the blood and light weights need not apply. Be safe , do the right thing when you hunt. Set a good example and be a hunter not a killer. good luck boys.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 25, 2014)

"To be a duck hunter you got to be tuff. We are in a very hard sport allot of times we wade swamps / flooded timber in the dark or we cross large bodies of water in the dark. We fight ruff seas ,bad weather and are as a bunch 10 times harder than any deer hunter. If you duck hunt and are a real duck hunter you did not get it from some TV show."

I'm an almost ex deer hunter and was as hard core as they get at one time as well as being an avid waterfowler. That part about duck hunters being tough is on the spot so to speak. I've never seen a duck hunt on TV that the guys were wading 150 yards across swamps like I hunt with 3ft of muck under 1ft or less of water that even my dog struggles to get through.

I wish my walks to through the swamp were half as easy my walks to my deer stand are and I could sleep as late as I do when deer hunting.

I hope that the new guys take it to heart regarding etiquette because we work hard to get into a position to have a chance to get a shot and it really stinks (keeping it clean) to have someone ruin it even once after you got out of bed at 2:30am to do it.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Good Post*



GSURugger said:


> Copied/pasted from DU
> - Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.
> 
> - Quit calling when ducks are working another hunter’s spread. If he has their attention, let him have them.
> ...



   Good post.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 25, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Copied/pasted from DU
> - Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.
> 
> - Quit calling when ducks are working another hunter’s spread. If he has their attention, let him have them.
> ...



Informative post...

Should all this apply on public land?  How about out of state?  I will give these things a try this year. Hopefully I can kill my first duck this year!!!!


----------



## waistdeep (Sep 25, 2014)

It's called being a sportsman!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 25, 2014)

killer elite said:


> This is a good thread. I have seen alot of folks that just do not get it and they do not  care. We have hunters and we have killers now a days. We have had them for ever but now it seems to be worse. I know my storys get old sometimes but I try to let folks know that the sport has a history. We are  part of that history and when hunting comes under attack it is because folks do not show respect and act in the wrong manner. To be a duck hunter you got to be tuff. We are in a very hard sport allot of times we wade swamps / flooded timber in the dark or we cross large bodys water in the dark. We fight ruff seas ,bad weather and are as a bunch 10 times harder than any deer hunter. If you duck hunt and are a real duck hunter you did not get it from some TV show. It is in the blood and light weights need not apply. Be safe , do the right thing when you hunt. Set a good example and be a hunter not a killer. good luck boys.



Says the guy whos name is none other than.... killer elite......


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 25, 2014)

Barroll said:


> Informative post...
> 
> Should all this apply on public land?  How about out of state?  I will give these things a try this year. Hopefully I can kill my first duck this year!!!!



This is the year. You can do it.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 25, 2014)

So is this the "how to not be that guy" thread?


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wish this was posted at every boat ramp with flashing lights


----------



## Barroll (Sep 26, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> This is the year. You can do it.



Thanks man. Wish me luck!!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 26, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Copied/pasted from DU
> - Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.
> 
> - Quit calling when ducks are working another hunter’s spread. If he has their attention, let him have them.
> ...



GSURugger,

Excellent post.

It sure would be nice if we all aren't ranting about people who don't practice these few simple common sense rules in the next few months. 

I hope most of the offenders aren't people who frequent this site. If you do read these post and still do the dumb stuff frequently described then you should just give it up IMO.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Duck has two meanings if you set up on top of us, or is this another thread


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2014)

To much combat^^^^


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> To much combat^^^^


 
OK


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2014)

Recon by fire= duck


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Recon by fire= duck


 
Done that, that M60 was a beast while walking


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2014)

I packed a PRC 25 and a prc77


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2014)

Back on topic I wish that everyone reads this thread, GSUrugger is spot on . very good information and if all hunters followed these common sense rules it would be better for all of us


----------



## chase870 (Sep 27, 2014)

Its a full contact sport for sure


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Worse case scenario, invite them to hunt with you.  Did that here and of all places, the hunter was from GA.  Still talk to him today.


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Sep 27, 2014)

Almost wish there was a class that you had to go to if you were a waterfowl hunter explaining common courtesies and even the safety that doing these can bring. But you have those people who could care less about you or anyone else but themselves


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

Great post Rugger.  There are way too many out there that need these guidelines.  this should be a sticky.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 27, 2014)

They need to go by it first...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I packed a PRC 25 and a prc77


 

We had the 77 and 127, then they came out with the SINGARs, nothing seemed to want to talk to another unit


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 27, 2014)

Yep one of my last jobs was operations Sgt U.S. Army Communications/Electronics Board. I tested all of them


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well said



GSURugger said:


> Copied/pasted from DU
> - Don’t encroach on someone else’s spot. If they got there first, go find another hole.



I'm curious about everyone's thoughts on what is an acceptable distance between groups. Granted circumstances vary, but what are y'alls thoughts on how far (or how close) is legitimate?

I'll save my thoughts for now...


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 1, 2014)

Several hundred yards. Enough for birds to swing. 
If you shoot ducks like doves you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 1, 2014)

Gaducks0317 said:


> Well said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a big water hunter but would think 200 yards would be too close for working birds and trying to get them to decoy. I have birds regularly circle over a really big area that I would guess to be about 400 yards so if you have people out 200 yards away then they would be calling to ducks you were trying to work. That doesn't sound like a good deal for anyone.

Pass shooting would depend on the shots being taken. If everyone is reasonable when taking their shots then 100 yards would be OK with me. With that being said I've read a lot of post where people were sky busting and ruining it for everyone so apparently common sense isn't very common with a lot of people.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 1, 2014)

First day of the regular duck season we got to my spot at 2 AM.  I later had a guy with his Girl friend come in on me at 6 AM go less that a hundred yards away just around the bend in the creek I was hunting. I counted 52 shots from 10 minutes before  shooting time until about 8 am. He messed me up and he did not kill a bird. Later I spoke to him in the waffle house and ask him where he had learned how to duck hunt. He told me he watched allot of duck hunting TV shows and then I ask him how many birds he killed and he told me none. I ask him if he knew what a sky buster was and he ask what kind of shotgun shells they were and where he could get some. This is the honest truth. His girl friend had her face painted and of course he looked the same.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> First day of the regular duck season we got to my spot at 2 AM.  I later had a guy with his Girl friend come in on me at 6 AM go less that a hundred yards away just around the bend in the creek I was hunting. I counted 52 shots from 10 minutes before  shooting time until about 8 am. He messed me up and he did not kill a bird. Later I spoke to him in the waffle house and ask him where he had learned how to duck hunt. He told me he watched allot of duck hunting TV shows and then I ask him how many birds he killed and he told me none. I ask him if he knew what a sky buster was and he ask what kind of shotgun shells they were and where he could get some. This is the honest truth. His girl friend had her face painted and of course he looked the same.



And there you have a prime example of "That Guy"


----------

